# Rocky Mountain Motorworks???



## JaredJ (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone know what happened to them? I can't find them anywhere, they seemed to have gone out of business. I loved their catalog with the OEM section. They had everything you'd need. Anyone know if anyone took them over?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rocky Mountain Motorworks??? (JaredJ)*

they were purchased by midamerica, it think.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Rocky Mountain Motorworks??? (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_they were purchased by midamerica, 


Correct


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 28, 2007)

Well that just sucks. I found their website but they only sell Corvette and air cooled VW parts. That's just stupid.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JaredJ)*

their prices are also CRAZY


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (JaredJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaredJ* »_Well that just sucks. I found their website but they only sell Corvette and air cooled VW parts. That's just stupid.

They sell water-cooled parts... for the New Beetle.








It'd be nice if they supplied what RMM did; or if West Coast Metric went back to their good 'ole days.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Rocky Mountain Motorworks??? (JaredJ)*

When Rocky Mountain Motorworks was in business years ago they made some not so smart business decisions (expanded their operations too quickly, life time warranty on parts, etc). Then it is rumored that RMMW got into a legal battle with VWoA over the parts that RMMW sold . The not so smart business decisions along with the troubles with VWoA eventually forced RMMW to seek bankruptcy protection. During that process, Mid-America agreed to purchased RMMW. After the purchase, Mid-America dropped all water cooled VW parts etc. except for New Beetle.
Too bad because RMMW was okay to deal with and depending on the parts involved had fairly good prices. Sad to see a source for older water cooled VW parts disappear.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
They sell water-cooled parts... for the New Beetle.









 Not anymore. Now they only sell air-cooled parts. It is now called Mid-America Motorworks. They have 3 different catalogs: Corvette, Air-cooled VW, and Porsche. They are priced quite high, as someone else said.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, now it's only air cooled stuff but why would you not want to sell the water cooled stuff? Isn't that more of a market?


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JaredJ)*

Mid America still has a little of left over RMMM water cooled inventory. It's under air-cooled beetle, clearance/closeouts. Kinda of a mixed bag of stuff. 
http://www.mamotorworks.com/ac....7011


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_ Not anymore. Now they only sell air-cooled parts. It is now called Mid-America Motorworks. They have 3 different catalogs: Corvette, Air-cooled VW, and Porsche. They are priced quite high, as someone else said.

When Mid-America bought out RMM several years ago, they sold New Beetle products. The last catalog I received from MAM included New Beetle stuff. Therefore, dropping New Beetle parts is a recent thing (within the past year).


----------

